
Ask HN: Who uses a good document search tool? - zafka
That is capable of searching multiple document types: (.pdf, .doc, .ppt, etc.).
======
tenken
[http://www.lesbonscomptes.com/recoll/](http://www.lesbonscomptes.com/recoll/)

------
mtmail
You need to be more specific. Tool on the web? As a mobile app? Desktop app?
Library to be used by other software?

~~~
zafka
I was thinking of a desktop App. something with the power of Awk, but able to
search just about any type of file.

